# gingko biloba



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

im kind of scared to take this or any drug cause of this bad trip i had
and i keep thinking that the wrong pill might set me back into that bad trip.
i know it sounds kind of crazy but should i take this? i really need something to help my memory


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

ginkgo is extremely safe and it's effects are hardly noticeable. over the course of a few months it should improve your memory a fare amount. your fear of it having a negative affect is completely based in anxiety and there really is nothing to fear. if you want improvement in your memory then i would suggest taking it. i took it for a number of months and while i didn't feel the effects directly, my memory did improve substantially over the course of the time that i took it.


----------

